# The Awesome Davey P 5000th Post Giveaway!



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Well, it's been a great week for me on here, and as I'm coming up to my 5000th post I reckon it's time to give something back. Gentlemen, I give you...

*"The Awesome Davey P 5000th Post Giveaway!" * :yahoo:

The rules of this one are simple. My car is in the bodyshop being repaired at the moment, and when I pick it up I'll take a photo of the mileage. All you need to do is guess the last 2 digits on the mileage display, one guess per member, and the closest answer wins. Post your number between 01 and 99 on here, and I'll let this run for a week before announcing the lucky winner.

The prize will be this magnificent Sekonda chronograph, boxed and in flawless unmarked condition:










I will also throw in an additional black leather strap with yellow stitching, as shown here:










Good luck guys, and may the best man win (for once, it definitely won't be me... :tongue: )

:rltrlt:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Thanks Davey.

I'll go for 52


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Great competition Dave. I'll go for 53 then, just to be one up on Bob Scheruncle. The for the opportunity to win the watch


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Congrats davey p at last a comp that there is no way you are going to win or even be a contender lol artytime:

64 for me buddy


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

79 for me!


----------



## marley (Dec 22, 2012)

Nice one!

My guess is..........67


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

amazing giveaway nice one Davey :thumbsup: 44 for me


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2016)

54 for me. nice one Davey :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I'll go with 24.


----------



## Ryan P (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi Davey

Is there any reason why you've not included '00' ?

As no one will have this number, you could get to keep the watch & therefore win your own competition :laugh:

Cheers

R


----------



## kanab22 (Mar 21, 2011)

Very nice.

01 for me please


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

69.

No particular reason.


----------



## Faze (Mar 1, 2013)

2 fat ducks 55 for me :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Great giveaway,many thanks,

17 for me please


----------



## taffyman (Apr 26, 2011)

83please Davey ,,hope that the car comes out fine


----------



## chocko (Nov 9, 2008)

22 for me please.Congrats on your imminent 5000 post :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

Congrats on your milestone and 13 for me please.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Thanks for the chance to win and to pick lucky 11.

That is one after 10 and one before 12. So that is 11 The last comp I picked 11 and ended up with 10 and I bet 11 wins. Oh well!

Cheers. Rob....

11


----------



## Daz. (Dec 26, 2015)

21 for me, congrats on your 5k


----------



## Jdp (Mar 5, 2016)

Congrats, 27 for me


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ryan P said:


> Hi Davey
> 
> Is there any reason why you've not included '00' ?
> 
> As no one will have this number, you could get to keep the watch & therefore win your own competition


 No reason why "00" can't be picked mate - In fact, just to prove I'm not cheating, you can have that if you like.... And for the record, I am not entering this prize draw, so I definitely won't be able to win my own prize :laugh:


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Great work, Davey. 57 if I may, please? :thumbsup:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Davey P said:


> No reason why "00" can't be picked mate - In fact, just to prove I'm not cheating, you can have that if you like.... And for the record, I am not entering this prize draw, so I definitely won't be able to win my own prize :laugh:


 How can we trust you ?


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

This is mine...I love a yellow watch, me!...My Premium bonds have come up for the last three months on the trot so I'm on a roll.....I'm going with 62...my age. I've got a feeling in my water about this one....and it's not cystitis! :laugh:

C'mon Rog!

Shall I PM you my addy now so you can get the label ready? :yes:

Edit: Congrats on the 5k, Dave! :thumbsup:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Ahhhhhhh......a chance to win from a winner ( award for it) :thumbsup:

88


----------



## Toddy101 (Feb 23, 2015)

Nice one Davey, stick me down for 23 :thumbsup:


----------



## Humbug (Mar 13, 2016)

31 for me please!


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

Congratulations on the milestone.

I'd like to go for 68 please.

And thank you for the comp too.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

45 for me please Davey. Congrats on the 5000 posts and good luck with the car (and repair bill  )


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I won`t be taking part in this as I`d have to stop persecuting Davy ( which he well deserves & I enjoy so much) but good luck to everyone else artytime:


----------



## kevkojak (May 14, 2009)

Hi folks, Dave's mechanic here. I am going to use my psychic abilities and guess this rust-buckets mileage ends in 80. :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

gimli said:


> How can we trust you ?


 My honest reputation on here speaks for itself mate... :tongue:


----------



## carlgulliver (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice one 28 for me please


----------



## wookie (Apr 27, 2009)

99 with a flake please

wook


----------



## Damo516 (Nov 9, 2015)

07 for me please :thumbsup:

And hope the old banger is ok :laugh:


----------



## cgs (Oct 28, 2009)

29 please and thanks for the opportunity.

Col.


----------



## Montybaber (Nov 5, 2015)

16 please


----------



## BASHER (Jun 26, 2011)

70 for me please Davey

Congrats on the 5000 posts!

Paul


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice one 05 please :thumbsup:


----------



## jizzle (Jul 11, 2010)

87 for me please!


----------



## deano1956 (Jan 27, 2016)

hope not to late , just got in , 27 available ? if so 2 for me please

deano


----------



## Foxdog (Apr 13, 2011)

:clap: Nice one Davey, I'll have 77 please.


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Oh and I forgot to say how awesome Davey is, he's got to be the best bloke on here I'm sure, really generous, intelligent and a real good laugh. One amazing bloke :yes:

Surely I've got to win now? :laugh:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

You forgot how handsome he is as well  .


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

graham1981 said:


> Oh and I forgot to say how awesome Davey is, he's got to be the best bloke on here I'm sure, really generous, intelligent and a real good laugh. One amazing bloke :yes:
> 
> Surely I've got to win now? :laugh:


 And.... we have.... a WINNER :yahoo: No wait, I haven't picked my car up from the bodyshop yet, so the correct answer hasn't been rigged yet.... :laugh:



robden said:


> You forgot how handsome he is as well  .


 And 2nd place goes to..........


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> And.... we have.... a WINNER :yahoo: No wait, I haven't picked my car up from the bodyshop yet, so the correct answer hasn't been rigged yet.... :laugh:
> 
> And 2nd place goes to..........


 ONLY SECOND!!!! Well your not that handsome afterall........I must have had some **** in my eye. :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> ONLY SECOND!!!! Well your not that handsome afterall........I must have had some **** in my eye. :laugh:


 I've just been reading the small print in the prize draw terms and conditions, and it says there isn't a 2nd prize anyway mate :tongue:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I've just been reading the small print in the prize draw terms and conditions, and it says there isn't a 2nd prize anyway mate :tongue:


 :taz:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

"The organiser's decision is final...." :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Right, I've spoken to the bodyshop on the phone, and my car won't be ready until close of play on wednesday. I suspect they haven't even started it yet because they only needed to repair a few scratches that were missed from the original insurance claim, and as they've probably already had their money I guess they're not bothered about doing more work FOC - Even though it was their fault for not completing it properly... :taz:

Anyway, if all goes to plan I will close the prize draw at 6:00pm on wednesday evening, after I have taken a photo of the mileage. If anyone else wants to enter, you have got a couple of days left. I genuinely don't know what the mileage is, so there is no way I can influence the result. Not like some of the recent competitions on here, that were clearly rigged... :whistling:

Good luck everyone :thumbsup:


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

Just send it Davey,. Take the pain


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

I will have a crack with 72, cheers.


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

32 I'd say


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

bridgeman said:


> Just send it Davey,. Take the pain


 Not going to happen mate, your lucky streak must be stopped at any cost... :laugh:


----------



## Delta (Dec 16, 2015)

60 please

Thanks for the competition


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Ryan P said:


> Is there any reason why you've not included '00' ?
> 
> As no one will have this number, you could get to keep the watch & therefore win your own competition


 Ryan, you don't appear to have entered a number, so do you want "00", or would you like to choose something else?

I've looked through the entries, and as far as I can see there are 40 guesses and none of them are duplicates. If anyone else wants to enter, please do so before close of play tomorrow :thumbsup:


----------



## mtysox (May 15, 2016)

If a number comes up that no one has picked...I don't mind standing in :biggrin:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

mtysox said:


> If a number comes up that no one has picked...I don't mind standing in :biggrin:


 I've had a look at the small print in the terms and conditions, and it says only one number allowed per person - Nice try though mate :thumbsup:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P. When you take a photo of the mileage tomorrow you will get a much

better photo if you stick this onto the lens......11...just saying like.

 Rob....


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

robden said:


> Davey P. When you take a photo of the mileage tomorrow you will get a much
> 
> better photo if you stick this onto the lens......11...just saying like.


 I've had another look at the small print in the terms and conditions, and it says anyone found cheating or trying to bribe the organiser will be excluded from the draw... :whistling:


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I've had another look at the small print in the terms and conditions, and it says anyone found cheating or trying to bribe the organiser will be excluded from the draw... :whistling:


 I am not cheating!! I just wanted to know the number of your Swiss bank account......that'all MATE.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

Davey P said:


> I've had another look at the small print in the terms and conditions, and it says anyone found cheating or trying to bribe the organiser will be excluded from the draw... :whistling:


 What if the "briber" offers a nice and interesting time piece as bribe ? :naughty:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

gimli said:


> What if the "briber" offers a nice and interesting time piece as bribe ? :naughty:


 My legal team have looked at the small print in the terms and conditions, and there is no mention of non-monetary bribes, so I think that would probably be acceptable... :whistling:

:laugh:


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

wow wow 5,000 posts phew :notworthy:

My guess was going to be 67 my birth date but that's gone so will go for the Mrs* 77* plse 

Cheers Dave... fair play


----------



## Sulie (Jul 14, 2015)

Sulie said:


> wow wow 5,000 posts phew :notworthy:
> 
> My guess was going to be 67 my birth date but that's gone so will go for the Mrs* 77* plse
> 
> Cheers Dave... fair play


 67 and 77 used ,,, sorry ... could I settle for 48 ... my age !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Sulie said:


> 67 and 77 used ,,, sorry ... could I settle for 48 ... my age !!!!!!!!!!


 No problem, 48 hasn't gone yet so you are in the draw :thumbsup:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Update: I've just spoken to the bodyshop, and my car won't be ready until tomorrow afternoon, so the prize draw will take place at 6:00-ish on Thursday evening :biggrin:


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I guess the british were never know for their precision :whistling: or maybe the shop is bustling with immigrants :whistling: or maybe both ?


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Gentlemen, it's the moment you've all been waiting for, the result of "The Awesome Davey P 5000th Post Giveaway!" is in.... :yahoo:

I've got my car back, and the winning number is............










*Number 44 - Congratulations to jsud2002* :thumbsup:

PM on it's way to confirm your win, and to get your contact details.

Thanks to everyone else for entering, and here's to another 5000 "meaningful" posts :laugh:










:rltrlt:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

you reversed 10 miles so i wouldnt win didnt you? :angry:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce said:


> you reversed 10 miles so i wouldnt win didnt you? :angry:


 Yes.


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

Davey P said:


> Yes.


 i knew it :laugh:

well done to the winner....... i suppose


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Bruce, you practically stole that Seiko BFK off me last week, so in many ways you are a winner as well :laugh:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

Davey P said:


> Bruce, you practically stole that Seiko BFK off me last week, so in many ways you are a winner as well :laugh:


 NO he isnt !! there is only one winner and that is me .... ME :laugh:

If I had my dancing legs on I would do a dance to celebrate I am so excited . Many thanks to you Dave for running the competition and could you pass on a "thankyou for the heads up" to your mechanic :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Jun 9, 2016)

jsud2002 said:


> NO he isnt !! there is only one winner and that is me .... ME :laugh:
> 
> If I had my dancing legs on I would do a dance to celebrate I am so excited . Many thanks to you Dave for running the competition and could you pass on a "thankyou for the heads up" to your mechanic :thumbsup:


 yea well done John :angry: ................... :laugh:


----------



## Bob Sheruncle (Aug 28, 2013)

Oh well, one day. :watch:

Congrats jsud2002!


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

I hand in my crown to the winner :notworthy: . Thanks Davey for the comp


----------



## Craftycockney (Nov 5, 2015)

Well done jsud2002 and Mr P for putting it out there. If I'm still on the forum at 5000 posts I will follow in your footsteps :thumbsup:


----------



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

Well done John and well done daveyp :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Levity (Feb 24, 2013)

Well done John. Another one for the box !

Thanks to Davey P for the competition.


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Oops


----------



## Roger the Dodger (Oct 5, 2009)

What a stitch up!.....if only you'd gone down the back roads to the garage Davey, and done another 18 miles...... :sadwalk:

Ahhh well....when you get sick of it, John, you know where to send it! :thumbsup:

:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

"The judges decision is final, and no correspondence will be entered into...." :tongue:


----------



## jsud2002 (Nov 7, 2015)

My prize arrived yesterday and whay a beauty prize it is










all in original box inc pretty watch pillow and spare strap :thumbsup:

I really like the colour of the dial it is not yellow nor is it gold its a bit of both , comfy on the leather strap

thanks Dave for running your competition You really are awesome :laugh:


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

jsud2002 said:


> thanks Dave for running your competition You really are awesome :laugh:


 You're welcome mate, I had a right laugh with this as always, and the prize couldn't have gone to a nicer bloke - Wear it in health :thumbsup:


----------



## graham1981 (Jan 1, 2016)

Congrats to @jsud2002 for winning and thanks to @Davey P for running the comp and putting up the prize :thumbsup:


----------



## Raptor (May 1, 2010)

Congrats, looks lovely, enjoy.


----------



## Muddy D (Nov 16, 2013)

Cheers for the competition, they always brighten my week up. It's gone to a good home too!


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

Very interesting may I book the 18 please.

THAT 1 and 8 together. No not 9 but 2 times 9 = 18

oops looks like it's over. I didn't display every post.


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Rotary Searcher said:


> Very interesting may I book the 18 please.
> 
> THAT 1 and 8 together. No not 9 but 2 times 9 = 18
> 
> oops looks like it's over. I didn't display every post.


 Ha ha, better late than never mate... :laugh:


----------



## Rotary Searcher (Jun 7, 2016)

I've heard that before.


----------



## gimli (Mar 24, 2016)

I too like the color of the dial. It's just the right color, not too bright, not too dark, though I'd call it gold, as far as color goes.


----------

